# Planting clones outside.



## D3 (Apr 13, 2009)

My mother plant is growing inside under controled conditions. My temp is a constant 75 degrees. What temp do the nights need to be to plant some clones outside? I start my veggie garden when night temps reach 50 degrees. Will that be too hard on the clones?:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you harden off your veggie starts? I always do. Put the little ones outside for a few hours a day. I protect them from the wind. Each day leave them out a little longer. After a week to 10 days, they should be ready and willing to stay outside. If the nights stay at 50 or above, you are good. They won't die if it goes to 45-48. They just don't grow well when it's that cold.


----------



## D3 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks man. I thought I would try clones outside this time instead of seed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2009)

You have to condition those ladies to the sun. 420benny is dead on. Plants taken from artificial light will get a sun burn just like a human in dirrect sunlight if you dont take care and condition their leaves and new growth. don't let the soil temperture drop lower that 60 degrees F or the roots will be stunted.


----------

